# Switching to ETC ION...need some help



## flyweed (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi fellow Theatre Techs!

Well, I never thought I'd get to this point...but today my board approved the purchase of a New ETC Ion for our theatre, along with a number of LED wash fixtures to replace our current 6 inch fresnels on our electrics.

I have been a LONG time user of etc board...started with the Vision, then went onto the Microvision FX, and then the last 9 years I've been using the ETC Express 72/144 board....again all of these based on running "dimmers" and using submasters.

SO......the ION will be a WHOLE new system for me to learn..but I look forward to it.

anyway, I am not sure if I need to include "INSTALL" of the ION in on the quote....will it be a simple swap out from the Express to the ION? I currently have two universes I run, and we have the SENSOR dimmer racks, etcnet, etc etc.

So should I have someone from ETC come over to do the switch over...or is it pretty straight forward? I basically want to get the board up and running our "conventional" fixtures first, so untrained folks like our choir and band directors can come push a slider up to get full stage lights..and THEN I'll start plugging in our LED color wash lights, and moving heads, etc.

Thanks for any help or advice.

Dan


----------



## SteveB (Feb 12, 2013)

Typically as part of the purchase, the vendor selling is required by ETC to add in the cost of an 8 hr. training session for the console and system. So ask the vendor if that's happening. That should come after the console is installed and operational. 

Prior to that point I'd download the manual from the ETC site and start reading. Note that it's the v1.7 manual and that that there are revisions for 1.8 thru 1.9.12 which had numerous changes to the software and way the desk functions. Unfortunately ETC is long overdue for an updated manual. In general, the 1.7 version will get you set up and operational as well as explaining the fundamentals and differences between the Eos family operating concepts and the Express/ion series. 

The manual is here: Lighting solutions for Theatre, Film & Television Studios and Architectural spaces : ETC

There are also some good documents on the site reference document sections:

Lighting solutions for Theatre, Film & Television Studios and Architectural spaces : ETC

Then there are the terrific video tutorials. 

Lighting solutions for Theatre, Film & Television Studios and Architectural spaces : ETC

A good idea with all the above is to have downloaded the off-line editor onto a PC, run it while reading the manual as well as viewing the tutorials.

Lighting solutions for Theatre, Film & Television Studios and Architectural spaces : ETC

These are actually different links.

Hopefully the vendor will assist in getting the desk installed, if not I'd simply unpack the desk, follow the install directions, plug to DMX and go for it. I'll assume you will be using a direct DMX connection as that's what the current Express uses, so for simple stuff, such as calling up an address/dimmer it'll be easy. 

The question then becomes how you will be communicating with the LED's. That will require some form of backbone to get DMX out to the fixtures, either DMX or Ethernet, depending on your system configuration. Can't answer those questions without more info on the methods and systems you've planned to get data to the fixtures.


----------



## lwinters630 (Feb 12, 2013)

flyweed said:


> SO......the ION will be a WHOLE new system for me to learn..but I look forward to it.



You will find it very easy for you to learn. As mentioned above, set up and training may be included. Also the off line editing is great. Note from ION manual (http://dramacal.stanford.edu/webevent/PDF/ION Operations Manual.pdf):
"Ion supports ASCII show file import from a number of other control consoles,
including the Obsession, Expression and Emphasis product lines, as well as the
Strand 300 Series. Please note that all show files must be saved in an ASCII
format prior to importing them into Ion."

Use the EOL (off line editor for express(ion)) and switch the console to the expression. Then Label cues, subs, groups and anything else you want. export as the ascII and bring it into the EOS off line editor, re-save your show and it should open into the ION. 

However, I use all the express, Insight and ION on a weekly basis, It is very easy and quick to just start new and enter your patches. You can even enter them in the off line ahead of time so your ready to go. The basic programing is very similar to what you have. Set up your subs, groups and cues almost identically. Load your subs to the Playback wing (its like your sub row but much more powerful) just like you have now if you want.

The fun starts when you add your LEDs and movers. Quick, Easy and Fun. Make Groups and pallets your friend. Again try it now with the off line editor.

I see that you are in WI. I am hosting the ION training seminar from Chicago Spot light on March 9, 2013 in Streamwood IL. Contact them to see if you can attend and bring you show information and file.

PS I am using some elation par zooms and I really like the zoom part.


----------



## flyweed (Feb 13, 2013)

Ours SHOULD be pretty simple, as we have a 1 to 1 patch.....never needed to change that (yet) occasionally I'd have a show where I need MORE available channels for moving fixtures, so I'd patch multiple lights into a single channel..otherwise for simplicity sake we've always kept it 1 to 1 for general wash/house plot.

Our current setup: (2) Sensor dimmer racks (192 total dimmers)

DMX: We only have ONE DMX output on our DMX Distribution box. (DMX 2) and then that goes into a Doug Fleenor Model 125EE Enhanced Isolated splitter, and then cables plugged into DMX 1,2,3,4,5,6 for stage distribution....... (we have UNISON contact interface)

So we won't be using Ethernet to communicate to the DMX LED's, just straight forward DMX.

Dan


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you getting a Fader Wing with it? For your uses, it sounds like you need one and it didn't sound like you were getting one from your description. Otherwise, since you are full DMX already, it should just be unplug the DMX lines from your Express and plug them into the ION and get started.


----------



## flyweed (Feb 13, 2013)

ah yes..forgot to mention that. We are indeed getting the 2 x 20 fader wing and the dual CGI flat screens as well. I personally didn't think I would need the fader wing, but again, for the "other" folks that want to come in and slide a couple submasters to bring ALL stage lights up for general wash..I figured it would be a good idea to get the wing and label a couple faders for basic wash lighting.

Can't wait to get the Ion. It is going to be SO NICE to be able to use one console for controlling both standard/static lights, and movers. Right now I use the Express for all standard/static lighting, and then use a basic PC based software for movers, leds, etc. As It is just a PAIN to put movers into the Express.

Dan


----------



## chausman (Feb 13, 2013)

Believe me, coming from an Express, you will greatly appreciate the fader wings.


----------



## Derickls (Feb 14, 2013)

If you want to get some more information before or after you get your console, ETC has produced a number of training videos that you can view online. This link specifically is for the Ion console. Ion® Fundamentals Disc 1 - YouTube

Make sure that the person who is doing your training knows your level of knowledge so that it can be tailored to you.


----------



## doctrjohn (Feb 14, 2013)

Derickls said:


> Make sure that the person who is doing your training knows your level of knowledge so that it can be tailored to you.



ETC's Console Training Request Form actually has a field to select what level of training the end user feels is most appropriate.

Best,
John


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 14, 2013)

Perhaps the trickiest thing to wrap your head around is the transition from preset console to move-fade (tracking) console. While it is possible to pretend an Ion is a preset console, the real value comes from making the change in the way you build a cue list.

Fortunately, ETC provides a video to help explain that too...


----------



## flyweed (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice...Yeah, I've been watching their tutorial videos already, and I think I am starting to get my "head" around it WITHOUT actually having the board here yet. We will hook it up and "play with it" for maybe a week or two before I call in the tech for actual training. Plus I have two other students, that will sit in on training as well, so we can learn it all together. I think I may videotape the training session as well, so we can go back and recall anything that may be talked about.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 14, 2013)

You needn't/shouldn't wait for the console to arrive.


SteveB said:


> ... A good idea with all the above is to have downloaded the off-line editor onto a PC, run it while reading the manual as well as viewing the tutorials.
> ETC Products - Ion Downloads ...


Do what SteveB suggests: download the off-line version, and follow the manual and/or video tutorials. Write down questions to later ask your instructor. If you desire the iRFR or aRFR functionality (or want a client PC or mirror mode), be sure to have those and the WAP and other networking gear available as well, so the instructor can help you get it all going.


flyweed said:


> ... I think I may videotape the training session as well, so we can go back and recall anything that may be talked about.


Hint: have an A/V student or some other disinterested party do the video-taping, leaving you free to absob what the instructor is teaching. An un-manned, fixed camera will prove almost worthless.


----------



## flyweed (Feb 14, 2013)

I just can't wait to get my new Ion...it's going to be an awesome change!! So....anyone want to buy a used Express 72/144 with RFU and flat screen LCD monitor????


----------



## SteveB (Feb 14, 2013)

flyweed said:


> I just can't wait to get my new Ion...it's going to be an awesome change!! So....anyone want to buy a used Express 72/144 with RFU and flat screen LCD monitor????



Dime a dozen. I have a 48/96 and 2 - 250's that I wish I could sell.


----------



## SamuelJamesStark (Feb 15, 2013)

Video Tutorials, Video Tutorials, Video Tutorials.

The Video Tutorials are great! We got hold of an Ion at my highschool relatively recently, but none of the teachers were really willing to 1) Go to the seminar 2) Read the manual or 3) Explain to us how to use the board (Only one faculty member is really into lights and he's typically only a designer) So, I sat down and watched them all in a night or two and played with the board at school a couple of days and started loving the board instantly. I turned some other students on to the videos and they picked up on the tricks almost instantly. Make sure you watch both "DVDs" (the sets of videos online). I missed that they had a second set which significantly boosted my understanding. 

You should have a pretty easy cross-over since you've used ETC's (I came from limited time with an Express 48/96)

Good luck! and have fun!


----------



## Chris Chapman (Feb 15, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> Perhaps the trickiest thing to wrap your head around is the transition from preset console to move-fade (tracking) console. While it is possible to pretend an Ion is a preset console, the real value comes from making the change in the way you build a cue list.
> 
> Fortunately, ETC provides a video to help explain that too...




When I switched from an Express to an Ion last year, this was the biggest issue for me too.


----------



## lwinters630 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am not sure how you work with 1 to 1 unless you don't cross light anything or use sub a lot. I tend to lay out the board in zone areas. DR DC DL and so on. It makes it easy to grab areas quickly. I go on to set movers starting at 100's, my LED cyc wash at 200's and stage washes at 300's. 

Your fader wings are much more than just sliders for sub's, they will run an entire cue list or effects. However, I do have the top row set for the basic areas so anyone can grab and go for simple presentations or events that just need a curtain wash and a podium. 

The ION can run in cue only (preset) or move-fade (tracking), change back and forth. There are pro's and con's both ways. If your pc based program you use now is tracking then jump right in. If not start cue only and then work you way into it. Set up a test show and play.

You are going to have a great time


----------



## rhatfield (Feb 22, 2013)

I use the EOS version of ETC's consoles virtually every day. I think you will be very pleased with your choice of the ION. 

One thing that I have found though is that the touch screens are mostly a waste of time and money. It may seem like a cool idea at the onset, but I have found that a cheap $200.00 widescreen monitor works best for me.

As far as Remote, I use an iPod (or my iPhone). The software is available on the App store for both Apple and Android. You can't program shows, but it saves a huge amount of time being able to do things via wi-fi. 

Word of caution: The console runs on Windows XP. This is not inherently bad, however, I recommend that you have a strong password on your wi-fi router if you use wi-fi to control it via an iPod. You definitely do not want to expose your console to the outside world. One of my team is what I consider an Ultra-geek.... He cracked into the OS on our console within an hour of me installing the console... why? Because it was there, I guess... 

I also recommend you print off the quick reference guide for the console... for the first while, it is your friend. I upgraded from the Express 48/96 and some things are drastically different.

A few key strokes that are different are:
[Sneak] [Enter] - returns your last level edit back to the previous state... very nice if you are experimenting with levels.
[Goto Cue] [Out] - Clears the active Cue as well as resets all levels to 0 on non-fader controlled channels.
Also, instead of doing [Cue] [#] [Go] that you would on an Express, you now have to [Goto Cue] [#] [Enter] And then the [Go] button to proceed through the cue list. It took me longer than I expected to get use to that one. 

There are many others, but this is just a few.
Here are a few links that will make your day a bit easier. It is a pain to tell all your designers to go there, so I setup a local web page on my server to have all the lighting designers and operators that come into my space go to. Nice when they have a "one stop" page to get the appropriate links.

Main Docs/Download Page for ION: Lighting solutions for Theatre, Film & Television Studios and Architectural spaces : ETC

http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/manuals/Ion_v1.7_Operations_Manual_RevA.pdf
http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/manuals/Eos_Family_v1.9.11_Operations_Manual_Supplement_revA.pdf
http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/miscdocs/Ion_v1.9.8_CS_revA.pdf
http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/miscdocs/Eos_Ion_Displays_Conventions_v1.9.pdf

If you have any specific questions about programming/configuring your LEDs, feel free to poke me a message.

Richard.


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually a touch screen can save an hours worth of programming time if you have it set up right. We had one at the college and i could take half off programming time with the touch screens.


----------



## rhatfield (Feb 22, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> Actually a touch screen can save an hours worth of programming time if you have it set up right. We had one at the college and i could take half off programming time with the touch screens.



I am a software developer by day so am very fast on the keyboard and mouse... but I can see your point. I get OCD when my screen is dirty and in the one venue I work where they have touch screen, I found the screens were always smudged.  I think I would be bouncing off the padded walls if my venue's screens were that smudged all the time.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 22, 2013)

In response to the original questions, you should definitely get the training with the console. If you have logged hours on the Ion or other Eos family consoles, then it may be less necessary, but if you hvaen't or if you have other potential users who haven't, then you will want it.

The Eos platform is very different from Express(ion), the biggest change will be moving from a cue-only/preset desk to a tracking desk. Once you wrap your head around it, you will never want to go back, but the switch is big. So make sure that you study up on tracking and how it works. Watch the videos that have been referenced in this thread, and your console will probably come with a tutorial DVD that may be handy. If you learn better by doing, then just make sure you get adequate time in front of the console when you get it and ask the trainer as many questions as you can think of. Most of the trainers are happy to answer question after they leave as well either by phone, text, or email.

As far as displays go, I am a Gio driver and I have three touch screens. I think it is totally worth it, but we own a handful of moving lights and other devices. On Ion I could see wanting one or two as it will save some navigation of menus and softkey layers. Of course if you use MLs and other devices frequently, then having quick access to things like direct selects may be useful. Totally a personal preference thing.

As far as ease of use for other people like choir directors, Ion is very configurable. You can create the looks that people need and put them on faders. You could set up a page of faders that are choir looks, a page for band looks, and so on. You can make it simple to operate for whoever needs to use it. I am sure you can find a setup that works for you and is easy for others to understand.


----------



## flyweed (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks for ALL of the responses. I have read the manual (a few times) now and watched the 2 included DVD's. We also have 8 hours of training from an ETC rep coming up as well. I finally have some down time in the theatre, to actually make the hardware changover from the Expression to the ION. Looks pretty straight forward..however, the Epxression has a 6 pin plug into the ETClink, and goes into the wall port ETCLINK....the ION has no such plug in on it..I assume the ETCLINK just becomes unused?? THe only other connections are the DMX 1, DMX 2 and power.

THanks
dan


----------



## SteveB (Mar 15, 2013)

flyweed said:


> thanks for ALL of the responses. I have read the manual (a few times) now and watched the 2 included DVD's. We also have 8 hours of training from an ETC rep coming up as well. I finally have some down time in the theatre, to actually make the hardware changover from the Expression to the ION. Looks pretty straight forward..however, the Epxression has a 6 pin plug into the ETClink, and goes into the wall port ETCLINK....the ION has no such plug in on it..I assume the ETCLINK just becomes unused?? THe only other connections are the DMX 1, DMX 2 and power.
> 
> THanks
> dan



ETC Link was a somewhat basic talkback system from the Sensor dimmer rack to the consoles (Expression series and Obsession) and went away with the CEM+ control modules as well as the Eos family console. The current system provides for a basic talkback via an ETC Ethernet connection between the racks and dimmer - IF you have one. Thus I believe there is no method of using the Link function (did you ?) on the Ion, without upgrading the dimmer rack electronic modules and installing a basic E-net backbone for the connection to the console. Not cheap and maybe not useful in your situation.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 15, 2013)

EDIT:

DuckJordan wrote:

"Actually a touch screen can save an hours worth of programming time if you have it set up right. We had one at the college and i could take half off programming time with the touch screens."

Ditto.

My 3 console programmers frequently work elsewhere and whenever they encounter an Ion without touch screens, they always tell me about it the experience, starting with the comment "It was an Ion, but didn't have touch screens".


----------



## flyweed (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, it's interesting now that I am installing a new board...I have been looking more closely at the input panel on the wall under the counter where the board is located. Currently our Expression 72/144 connect to that panel via the following: DMX 1, DMX 2, and ETCLink. HOWEVER, there is ALSO another input as well on that panel, and that is ETCNet (using a serial type connection) We've NEVER used that input port off the Expression.....So, should I connect to it with the new ION...or just connect the DMX 1, DMX 2 and leave the rest alone???

Dan


----------



## SteveB (Mar 16, 2013)

flyweed said:


> Well, it's interesting now that I am installing a new board...I have been looking more closely at the input panel on the wall under the counter where the board is located. Currently our Expression 72/144 connect to that panel via the following: DMX 1, DMX 2, and ETCLink. HOWEVER, there is ALSO another input as well on that panel, and that is ETCNet (using a serial type connection) We've NEVER used that input port off the Expression.....So, should I connect to it with the new ION...or just connect the DMX 1, DMX 2 and leave the rest alone???
> 
> Dan



When you say "serial type" is it an RJ45 Ethernet jack or a BNC video type plug ?. 

It's probable that it's a vestigial ETC Net1 connection point, which would have been used if you wanted to use a Net1 Remote Video Interface (or similar device) in an on-stage or in-theater designers work desk. There's likely a similar jack backstage somewhere. The legacy RVI's provided remote console video as well as an input for a focus remote. 

If it's an RJ45 connection, it can still be used with any ETC Net2 or 3 Node/Gateway as needed, as in, you can connect a Cat5 cable from the Ion to the local jack, and at the "other end" connect a Gateway to output DMX where desired. This might be useful to you in the future should you desire to add moving lights or LED fixtures. 

In any event, it sounds like the dimmers are still wanting to see the DMX off the console, so you will want to connect from the DMX outputs on the Ion to the DMX 5 pin XLR wall jacks on the input panel.


----------

